# Blade holder for GCC Puma II



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi all
I have a GCC Puma 2 cutter. I am looking for a 2nd blade holder so that I don't have to keep adjusting whenever I change from the 45 degree blade and the 60 degree blade. Anybody know who might sell these? Not having much luck searching the internet for GCC parts .
Thanks much for any help.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Is this the one you need: Standard Blade Holder - Sign Supplies and Equipment

I have a Puma III


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can also contact GCC at the number on this page and order a holder...think it is about the same price as the link slick posted

GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

You guys are the best. Thank you very much. 
PJ


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, however, I have been looking for a spare blade holder for a GCC cutter.....It seems they range in price from 9.99 on Ebay to 100.00 from GCC......Has anyone seen a the blade holders US Cutter is selling for 30.00? ZenCut Green Blade Holder It is the same package/part# sold elsewhere for 70.00 to 100.00


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I haven't bought a second blade holder yet, although I started this thread but this is a great find. Thank you very much. Looks like I can finally afford one. Thank you.


----------



## cleancutblade (Aug 11, 2010)

Specialty-Graphics.com in Chicago Has very good aftermarket holders. They run about $39.00 I think.


----------

